# Dr. Seuss is racist (yes folks, it's become that absurd)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Of course this is about more "resistance" of anything Trump. But really? This has become so pathetic. I really hope America is paying attention to all of this.



> The first lady, who is increasingly carving out a public profile for herself, chose the classic children's book and nine other Dr. Seuss titles to send to an elementary school in Cambridge, Mass., in celebration of "National Read a Book Day."





> Phipps Soeiro points out the Cat in the Hat was based on racial stereotypes and inspired by traditions of blackface entertainment.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/education/wp/2017/09/28/racist-propaganda-librarian-rejects-melania-trumps-gift-of-dr-seuss-books/?utm_term=.4a0400039922


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't like green eggs and ham!


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I am going to be flat out honest here, I think the librarian is lying through her teeth about it being racist, had it been michelle obama giving the books she would have posted a picture of her crying tears of joy receiving the books. She just doesn't like trump and is making a good deed political. I for one didn't like obama or his policies, but had his wife donated books to my schools library I would have accepted them and written a thank you letter, because the wife doesn't decide the politics or policies for the world she is just married to the guy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ghostman said:


> I am going to be flat out honest here, I think the librarian is lying through her teeth about it being racist, had it been michelle obama giving the books she would have posted a picture of her crying tears of joy receiving the books. She just doesn't like trump and is making a good deed political. I for one didn't like obama or his policies, but had his wife donated books to my schools library I would have accepted them and written a thank you letter, because the wife doesn't decide the politics or policies for the world she is just married to the guy.


Exactly right @ghostman. In fact in another article I saw about it they had a picture of that same Librarian decked out in Dr. Seuss attire (Cat in the Hat hat and gloves, pins, etc) for Dr. Seuss day at the school. Like most Libs she is a liar. Remember, the end justifies the means and by any means necessary is their motto.

I also don't believe the school district admonished her like their statement said. She was most likely hoisted up on everyone's shoulders and paraded around the teachers lounge. And she probably got a raise.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I for one always thought that Horton of "Horton Hears A Who" fame always looked a little suspicious.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Tucker Carlson had a black woman on his show Friday who tried to defend the librarian's position. She couldn't do it in any way that made any sense, whatsoever. Tucker ended up calling her "mental". LOL.

It seems that Seuss made some scetches for the War Department during WWII to sell War Bonds, that depicted Hitler and Hirohito (our deadly enemies at the time) in an unfavorable light. He attacked 'the yellow race'. For that he is being called racist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I don't like green eggs and ham!


I don't like idiotic and dumbass liberal minded pansies.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Exactly right @ghostman. In fact in another article I saw about it they had a picture of that same Librarian decked out in Dr. Seuss attire (Cat in the Hat hat and gloves, pins, etc) for Dr. Seuss day at the school. Like most Libs she is a liar. Remember, the end justifies the means and by any means necessary is their motto.
> 
> I also don't believe the school district admonished her like their statement said. She was most likely hoisted up on everyone's shoulders and paraded around the teachers lounge. And she probably got a raise.


Interesting Squatch .... it would appear that in reality ..... the librarian is the real racist. (I suspect she actually knows it to).


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Do they feel that anything or anyone except themselves are/is not racist? This sounds like the same crap my daughter comes home from college with.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Seuss was a cartoonist. That generally means you quickly highlight certain features. A portrait artist makes an exact replica or close to it on the canvass. One is quick and the other slow for detail. It is different forms of art. These people see a racist everywhere they look. worse than McCarthy in the 50s with communists. At least McCarthy was generally correct. 

His children's books are incredible. This attack is nonsense.

On Tucker Carlson last night the woman supporting the idea that Seuss was a racist said while acknowledging the achievements of any on prominent or historical their faults need to be brought out. So based on that should the civil rights leader Martin Luther King not be remembered for "I have a dream" and another accomplishments. But instead for being a communist, a booze hound and a womanizer? Just wondering.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It takes a special kind of person to be a true liberal. Remember the president race? Remember all the violent protest when Trump came to certain areas? Hillary Clinton came to southern West Virginia, right in the heart of coal country, after making the comment that she would be putting a lot of coal miners out of work, even though, she was treated with respect, not agree with, but still given respect. 
That, IMO, is the difference between decent people and extreme liberals.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hummm, Just one problem with this phony bitch:
Interestingly, though, as IJR reported, Soeiro celebrated "racist" Dr. Seuss's birthday just a few years ago:








Surely politics had nothing to do with the librarian's rejection of Trump's donation.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If the Far Left & Left want to "Bring it all down Baby" and want Americans at each others throats (Balkanization ) then they have a good jump out of the gate so far...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When you have absolutely no argument to defend your agenda, play the race card. It's like the phrase "Ahhhh f--- You" at the end of an argument you have already lost.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Interesting Squatch .... it would appear that in reality ..... the librarian is the real racist. (I suspect she actually knows it to).


With all these things we're seeing I'm starting to think Liberals have always been the real racists. Only covering that fact with rhetoric.


----------

